# [SOLVED] Help configuring Airtel Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ Router for local RJ45 cable int



## mihirX (Aug 29, 2014)

Please help me configure my Airtel Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ Router for local RJ45 cable internet (my ip lookup suggests my ISP name as smartlinklink broadband services pvt ltd)

Here are my current settings: http://imgur.com/a/DWZC4

Have disabled VLAN, ACL, CWMP as read on various forums but still can't get it working, please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Help configuring Airtel Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ Router for local RJ45 cable internet*

Welcome to TSF!

You can not configure that router as you desire. You need to buy a router with a rj45 wan interface. You can't use a rj11 wan interface router. You can connect the rj45 cable to a lan port but no routing can take place nor can you have more than one pc on the internet since there is no NAT taking place.

Best you can do with that unit is after you have your main router in place you can use it as an wifi extender.


----------



## mihirX (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help configuring Airtel Beetel 450TC1 ADSL2+ Router for local RJ45 cable internet*



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You can not configure that router as you desire. You need to buy a router with a rj45 wan interface. You can't use a rj11 wan interface router. You can connect the rj45 cable to a lan port but no routing can take place nor can you have more than one pc on the internet since there is no NAT taking place.
> 
> Best you can do with that unit is after you have your main router in place you can use it as an wifi extender.


Thanks for your time 

Ya, was thinking of the same...will use as wifi extender  Have bought TP-LINK TL-WR841N 


Admins/mods can close this thread...


----------



## Manishkmanish (Oct 13, 2014)

Open 192.168.1.1 page with username “Admin” and your Password.
Go to the Interface Setup > LAN page and under DHCP section, select Disabled.
Click Save at the Bottom of the page.
Connect the ISP cable on LAN1 port and Restart the Modem.
Ready to use. If you are not able to connect to modem page at 192.168.1.1 then reset the modem.
This should work I guess. Please reply with your observation.


----------

